# First time bird keeper, help!



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok so i've never ventured into this section of the forum, i normally haunt the snake and arachnid section, but i've took the leap and decided to take on a pair of parrots. A friend of mine no longer wants hers and was going to set them free into the wild...Seemed abit of a bad idea to me but anyways. 

I've asked her to keep ahold of them while i buy a cage etc for them, and also wanting to research as much as i can, the woman said they were African Blue Parrots, but after researching, from a novice eye, they look alot more like Quaker Parrots. I'll get pictures up as soon as i can. 

I'm just wanting as much advice as i can get as to cage size, can a male and female live happily in the same cage? it may seem like a silly question but with snakes they cannot live together constantly. Do they just eat dried bird food or are there suppliants/extras i need to give them?
and any other advice would be greatly appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I dont know how much help I will be but I have looked after African Grey parrots for a few years, I fed mine on parrot mix which did them fine and gave fresh water everyday, monkeynits in shells was good as loved to watch them hold on to the shells and get the nuts out.
I never gave anysuppliments unless told to by a vet if they became ill.

I had a male and female together for years with no problems, are the ones your getting together or in seperate cages or together?

I large parrot cage with plenty of space is a good idea as they like to climb about it and if u have toys and swings in there they will play with them too.

I have just taken my parrot cage apart and put in the garage as my parrot passed away a few years ago.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply  
They are together and as far as i know have been for as long as my friend has had them, thank you for the advice, they sound like simple questions but i just like to be sure i'm doing it properly :lol2:


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

No probs,
I would love to get a parrot again but the missis hates mess lol so got a baby beardie as I know she will love crickets hehe

Parrots can be so loving too, I managed to tame mine so when i opened the cage she wouls fly streight to my shoulder and help with the house work lol

Well I hope they give you lots of enjoyment, as there are 2 you may be better off buyint the parrot mix in a bulk bag and storing in a dustbin or solid plastic container, I found that a cheaper way as just buying a small bag in the long run costs way more.


----------



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

I always fed our cockatiel a parrot mix, mixed with millet and occasionally bird grit to aid with digestion.

If you can afford it and have the space, I'd recommend getting an outdoor aviary so that they can fly about & get necessary exercise. It's not something I was ever able to pursue, but Sammy's cage door was never closed. ♥

Hopefully you'll be able to tame them, as parrots & community based birds can be very sweet and loving. Our Sammy used to sit on my shoulder for my whole 3 hour commute from Northampton to Essex via bus & train. 

Best of luck with them!

*~Xanthe*


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe this website & forum could be of use to you?
Quaker Parrot Information Site and Forum | QuakerParrots.com

Quakers are very social birds living in large groups so having 2 is a good thing.

Noise levels can be unbearable - is this why your friend is wanting them gone by any chance?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Setting them free in the wild really :gasp::gasp: poor birds that woulda been a terrible idea and very irresponsible of the woman im sorry if she is a friend. So glad you are looking into taking them on but as has been said they can be very vocal just bare this in mind but they are fantastic birds hun, get the biggest cage you can for them and the website that has been suggested will give you some good advice.
Hope all goes well :2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Again, I can't believe she was going to release them into the wild. In all likelyhood they would have died in a few days/weeks :devil: some people shouldn't be allowed to keep animals especially intelligent ones. 

First of all you need to positively identify the species as they all have their individual quirks. As a general rule the following applies to all parrots:

- Get the biggest cage you can as they will make use of it.
- They need time out of the cage every day.
- They are messy but that's just their nature.
- A pair will usually have bonded and it will take time to befriend them.
- You must feed fruit & veg not just seed (think of us always eating MacDonnalds).
- Don't feed monkey nuts. Although its fun to watch them eat them they are prone to Aspergillus bacterium and have killed many birds.
- Don't use candles or Teflon products near parrots as both can produce toxic vapor which can kill your birds. Also kiwi is toxic to parrots, so research your foods.
- You must not think of them as pets. Because of their intelligence levels and the fact that they are not domesticated they are more like friends or acquaintances (depending on how well you get on).
- Provide them with ample environmental enrichment to ensure they dont get bored. Simple foraging can be achieved by placing nuts and other dry goodies in a newspaper, screwing it up and wedging it in between the bars. Also save toilet roll and kitchen roll tubes, they love to chew them up and parrots must be allowed to chew something (if not cardboard then it will be your furniture).
- Buy a book on parrot behaviour as they aren't like dogs when it comes to training.

Lastly PM me of you've got any more questions


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Quakers may survive in the wild, but would most likely die. It is illegal to release non-native species.

If they did survive, the outcome is likely to be this,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/766345-help-stop-killing-quaker-parrots.html

We already have wild populations of Quakers in the UK, but nobody who cares for their pets should ever release them, well done for giving them a home.

I agree with other posts, cockatiel mix with fruit/veg, oyster shell grit, cuttle bone, millet sprays ect

The biggest cage possible, but they do like company, like most bird species.


----------

